# Good Dogs



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Good dogs, original piece, filmed on location on our property, starring our dog Codi, and our neighbours two dogs Izzy and Goose.
Composed, recorded and performed by Otto Bjornson
lyrics by Chris Fassbencer
Video production by Leonard Hodgins


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Join myself and @Kerry Brown at: 

Muse Songwriters 

Heckuva good time.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice. I hear a bit of the Tragically Hip.


----------

